# Tecumseh compatibility 11hp/10hp



## ghasselberg

I have a Craftsman 30" Snow Thrower with a 11hp electric start Tecumseh. Engine # 143.041101, 3/4 dia shaft X 2 5/16 long that blew the connecting rod and cracked the block. I can not seem to find any 11hp Tecumseh Short Block engines. Will a 10hp Tecumseh Short Block interchange with the head, elec starter, recoil, shroud etc. from my 11hp? There seems to many 10hp short blocks available. Thank you in advance for any help on this issue.


----------



## GustoGuy

ghasselberg said:


> I have a Craftsman 30" Snow Thrower with a 11hp electric start Tecumseh. Engine # 143.041101, 3/4 dia shaft X 2 5/16 long that blew the connecting rod and cracked the block. I can not seem to find any 11hp Tecumseh Short Block engines. Will a 10hp Tecumseh Short Block interchange with the head, elec starter, recoil, shroud etc. from my 11hp? There seems to many 10hp short blocks available. Thank you in advance for any help on this issue.


I would put a $299.99 Predator 346cc 11hp engine on it instead. You would find that engine to be a better runner than an old flat head engine and it will use less gasoline too


----------



## Shryp

I think they will change over in theory, but you are still spending a lot of money and are still going to have a half used engine. I believe the 8, 10 and 12 HP engines used similar blocks. The Predator engines are another option, but it is going to have a 1" shaft so you will need new pulleys.


----------



## nt40lanman

There's plenty of 10hp Tecs on CL. Most seem to be 1" shaft, though. There's also plenty of guys selling parts on CL that may have a pulley.

I'd like to find a 12Hp to replace my 10. (Tim Taylor grunt)


----------



## GustoGuy

nt40lanman said:


> There's plenty of 10hp Tecs on CL. Most seem to be 1" shaft, though. There's also plenty of guys selling parts on CL that may have a pulley.
> 
> I'd like to find a 12Hp to replace my 10. (Tim Taylor grunt)


The 11hp 346cc Predator would be a great upgrade. That plus an impeller kit and it would toss snow into the next zip code. The OHV engines have more torque than the old flat head engines and the 212cc Predator on my snowblower doesn't bog at all when blowing the pushed up snow at the end of the driveway


----------



## nt40lanman

Any idea why they stopped rating engines in HP and started either listing them by CCs or torque?


----------



## CarlB

I put an 11hp electric start 340cc harbor freight Greyhound on my old 26" large frame cub cadet and it easily throws snow 45 to 50 feet with an impeller kit on its 14" impeller. The best thing though is it has enough power to toss slush like a fire hose 25 feet or more. Pic in my signature is my old 84 cub.


----------



## Blue Hill

nt40lanman said:


> Any idea why they stopped rating engines in HP and started either listing them by CCs or torque?


 Apparently there was some sort of lawsuit, as some manufacturers were using, shall we say, creative mathematics when they were calculating the horsepower ratings that they were advertising for their machinery.  I was trying to figure out exactly what my machine has and just by google search, I found a bunch of different ways to come up with a bunch of different HP ratings, depending upon what data the particular calculator I was using asked for.


----------



## sscotsman

nt40lanman said:


> Any idea why they stopped rating engines in HP and started either listing them by CCs or torque?


2009 was the last year for rating engines in HP.
yes, there was a lawsuit..apparently some engine manufacturers were applying the rules rather loosely, and giving some engines HP ratings higher than they deserved..and this being America, naturally someone had to sue..the result, no more HP ratings..apparently forever.

In 2010, 2011, 2012 and 2013 we saw engines rated in cc units only. (cubic centimeters of displacement, of the cylinder)..Which does give a "size of the engine" value, but the number is meaningless s to 99.9% of consumers..(myself included!) 

And now, starting this year, 2014 model year, we are getting engines rated in both cc's and ft/lb units. (foot pounds).

also a meaningless number for most of us..but I guess we just have to learn these new units, and what they mean..

Ariens starting listing engines in foot pounds this year, I havent checked yet to see if other manufacturers are doing it too, but I would suspect they are..Engine data, in hp, cc, and ft/lb units, (depending on the year), for the past 9 years can be found here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page9.html


Scot


----------



## nt40lanman

There's a pretty specific calculation to reach HP, and only 2 variables are necessary, torque and rpm. 

HP=(RPM * T) / 5252

Problem is, to get the proper picture, you need a chart of torque over the rpm range, and calculate for HP along the whole chart because highest HP is usually at a higher RPM than highest torque.


----------



## Blue Hill

OK now I'm confused I would have thought they would have to be equivalent. Torque is a force measurement and isn't horsepower as well?


----------



## sscotsman

Article, and discussion, from 2008:

Article on HP vs torque - Tractors Forum - GardenWeb

Scot


----------



## nt40lanman

Torque is a measure of twisting force. If you hang a 10lb weight on the end of a 1 foot long wrench, you get 10ft/lbs of torque. 10 lbs on a 6 inch wrench, is 5 ft/lbs. 

Horsepower is a measure of work accomplished OVER TIME. So RPM affects it. If an engine is at 1000 rpm with 10ft/lbs, it will do a certain amount of work. If that engine is at 2000 rpm and still 10ft/lbs, twice as much work can be done.


----------



## Blue Hill

Thanks fellas. My old dad's favourite saying was " It's a darned poor day if you don't learn something." 
I think we should maybe go back to the horse pulling the coal out of the mine horsepower calculation.


----------



## sscotsman

I always wondered what "horsepower" really meant..
Im sure at one point, probably about 1840 or so, there was a "one horsepower" small steam engine, perhaps on a small farm tractor, that really did have the approximate power of one real horse..

but in more modern times, am I really supposed to believe that a "three horsepower" engine:










Has the same power as this?










ummm..no, I dont think so! 
No disrespect intended toward the Bantam tractor..(I want one!) but clearly more modern HP ratings have no comparison to actual horses anymore..If they did, most garden tractors would be rated at 1hp or less..yet today we have "20 hp" low-end riding mowers sold at Walmart that can barely pull their own weight, and if they were rated in real equivalent equine power, they would be about 00.25hp, not 20hp..so what's the deal?

Scot


----------



## Blue Hill

Do you think that 3 HP on that Bantam, and other equipment of that era was figured differently than a 3 HP engine 20 or 30 years later. I remember Dad's old 7 HP Simplicity Quick Hitch garden tractor from the early 60's, seemed like a beast. The work that machine could do was amazing. I had a Snapper lawn mower in the early 70's that could cut grass every bit as good with a 3 HP engine as the modern ones, but it seemed like every couple of years, the manufacturers would bump the horsepower ratings by a half HP or so, but the engines, or the mowers never got physically any bigger. And now that I think of it, even the 3 HP engine on my old Snapper wasn't close to as big as the one on the Bantam. And I'll bet the 3 horse Bantam would have outworked my 3 horse snapper every day and twice on Sunday. 
Things that make you say Hmmm.


----------



## Shryp

One issue with lawnmowers is new mowers mulch while old mowers were side discharge only. So the old engines only had to cut the grass once and then sling it away. Newer mowers keep cutting the same piece of grass over and over again. Anyone who has ever tried cutting really tall and / or really wet grass can tell you how much that will bog your mower down.

That isn't to take anything away from the old engines. Most of them were made of steel and cast iron where new ones are mostly aluminium. Old engines had a lot more kinetic energy going in their favor.


----------



## Blue Hill

Good point Shryp, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## CarlB

My homemade backup generator is based on an copy of an old English Lister 6hp cs water cooled diesel engine with massive flywheels (engine weighs about 750lbs). While the engine only runs at 650rpm to achieve the 6hp it has a massive 48+ lb/ft of torque at that rpm. Engine, Generator head and frame weigh a little over 1500lbs. The engine rpms are so low that it actually pleasant to listen to run, kinda of a thump,,,,thump,,,,thump sound.


----------



## Blue Hill

I've heard of those old Listers, but never actually seen one running. What a cool thing to have for a backup.


----------



## nt40lanman

CarlB said:


> My homemade backup generator is based on an copy of an old English Lister 6hp cs water cooled diesel engine with massive flywheels (engine weighs about 750lbs). While the engine only runs at 650rpm to achieve the 6hp it has a massive 48+ lb/ft of torque at that rpm. Engine, Generator head and frame weigh a little over 1500lbs. The engine rpms are so low that it actually pleasant to listen to run, kinda of a thump,,,,thump,,,,thump sound.


always wanted one of those, or a hit-miss


----------



## ghasselberg

What ever happened to the original question about Tecumseh 10hp/11hp compatibility? Great info althought not helping me find a compatible Tecumseh to my 11hp parts. Thanks.


----------



## GustoGuy

Tecumseh engines are getting really hard to find since they stopped making them in 2009. Also larger Tecumseh Snowking engines were sort of well known for breaking connecting rods especially if you ran the oil level low even at stock rpm's. Since you already have an engine with a blown rod I guess you could find a new case on Craigslist or ebay and get a new connecting rod and trasnfer all the parts. Make sure that your crankshaft is not scored up or it will do it again. Tecumseh engines were prone to breaking connecting rods especially if you run them low on oil even at stock rpms. I would suggest a $299.99 Predator engine because it will make more power than the original Tecumseh did and it would bolt right up to your machine. Plus the OHV engines are more efficient and will use less gasoline as well. Much less work and you would have a new mordern OHV engine on your machine.


----------



## nt40lanman

I did a little lookup, and it seems the blocks are the same. I'd transplant an entire engine. You can get a 10hp for around $100.


----------



## ghasselberg

Thanks GustoGuy and nt40lanman for the info and suggestions. I now have my 11hp block welded by the local welding guru and waiting on the crank from the machine shop (removing connecting rod debris from the crank) and reassembly and see what we have. If it works, GREAT. If not, looks like the $299 Predator would be the next step. I will keep you posted as to progress.


----------



## ghasselberg

*11hp Tecumseh compatibility*

The 11hp Tecumseh is now a "runner". Weld of the block seems to be holding, crankshaft clean-up and new connecting rod all seem good to go. Cleaned the carb up and fired right up upon second assembly. Had the valve lifters (2) reversed in the first reassembly and engine would not start. Disassembled, reversed valve springs, reassembled and fired right up and seems to running smoothly. Thanks again for your imput and advice.


----------



## Shryp

Glad you got it fixed. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Boston87

Hay guys and possible gals. I have the same problem with the very same engine. 
Tecumseh 143.041101 engine family 3tpxs.3582BF 11hp on a 30" snow blower 

My question is. How do I go about finding a replacement? What do I need to know. Just joined the forum for this and threw my research the "Predator" engineer keeps coming up. But I want electric start. Any help is welcome


----------



## jtclays

Assuming your forum name indicates your area, check around on CL for people trying to unload blowers with broken auger gear with similar engine. Just guessing after your last storm, there may be a few:smiley-whacky017:
Depending on the rest of the machine's condition and if you're into tinkering I'd go for modding this one to fit.
https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/snow_blower_engines1816.html
If you aren't into wrenching and just want a plug and play fit, send a PM to member Jackmels here. He is in MA and usually has something that will work for a blower engine swap.


----------



## Boston87

I'm a automotive technician and plumber. I can wrench. Just have no idea what I'm getting into what I need to know, which engines fit. The one in the link looks perfect. I was looking at a Briggs&Straton that looks nearly identical to the over in the link. Just really want one with a electric starter. And the man in me wants more power. 

Thank your very much JtClays. Will pm Jackmels


----------



## sscotsman

GustoGuy said:


> Tecumseh engines are getting really hard to find since they stopped making them in 2009.


We all know you are _verrrrrrrrrrrrrry_ biased and you love Harbor Freight clones and you dislike Tecumsehs..
but..
that doesn't give you license to make up outright lies.

Used Tecumseh engines are very common..as common as they have ever been.
they are out there by the millions, they arent going away anytime soon.

Lets see how many I can find with a 5 minute search within a 2-hour drive (100 miles) from me:

https://rochester.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=tecumseh&sort=rel
https://syracuse.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=tecumseh&sort=rel
https://buffalo.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=tecumseh&sort=rel

I counted twelve.
and thats just one week, in only Western NY.
and thats counting only "loose" engines, not counting cheap "parts" snowblowers that also have Tecumseh engines on them..
If I count those too, its easily over Twenty engines, available to me, within driving range, right now.

Stop making stuff up..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

I cant find a good way to filter out parts, and only get whole engines, but just looking at the first page there are 33 complete engines:

tecumseh engine | eBay

new and used, and that's not counting blocks and incomplete engines.
If we could see them all together, there are easily several hundred on ebay right now.

Scot


----------



## jtclays

Quote:
Originally Posted by *GustoGuy* View Post 
_Tecumseh engines are getting really hard to find since they stopped making them in 2009._





sscotsman said:


> We all know you are _verrrrrrrrrrrrrry_ biased and you love Harbor Freight clones and you dislike Tecumsehs..
> but..
> that doesn't give you license to make up outright lies.
> 
> Used Tecumseh engines are very common..as common as they have ever been.
> they are out there by the millions, they arent going away anytime soon.
> 
> Lets see how many I can find with a 5 minute search within a 2-hour drive (100 miles) from me:
> 
> https://rochester.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=tecumseh&sort=rel
> https://syracuse.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=tecumseh&sort=rel
> https://buffalo.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=tecumseh&sort=rel
> 
> I counted twelve.
> and thats just one week, in only Western NY.
> and thats counting only "loose" engines, not counting cheap "parts" snowblowers that also have Tecumseh engines on them..
> If I count those too, its easily over Twenty engines, available to me, within driving range, right now.
> 
> Stop making stuff up..
> 
> Scot


BIASED??????? Check a mirror. You picked out a 4 year old post to bash on Gusto? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## FearlessFront

GustoGuy said:


> I would put a $299.99 Predator 346cc 11hp engine on it instead. You would find that engine to be a better runner than an old flat head engine and it will use less gasoline too


I second that, although the 346cc is harder to find now, as they only stock the 301 and 420cc in my store but the 346cc is probably still available on ebay. Also they sell even cheaper on ebay than harbor freight. You will have to get a pulley for a one inch shaft though as the larger predators use 1 inch shafts. That would be the only other thing you would have to change. Everything else should switch over and match like a glove. You will also save money and these engines are somewhat quiter, more fuel effiecent and have a higher power ratio. They come out of the store/online running lower but you can adjust the throttle screw which is below the fuel tank on the front of the motor and increase the rpm's to your liking. I run my 212cc predator at 4500 rpm at full throttle and can bring it down to 3300 rpm ad idle. Its loud when its running at 4500 rpm but it turned my 32 wide 1971 Ariens sno-Tho into an absolute beast. It chops newspaper straight in half and throws them 20 feet. I have already had to replace two axle roll pins that hold the differntial lock in place and those are not supposed to break. 
If you really want a Tecumseh, their is a guy on ebay who has been selling the Tecumseh N.O.S. HMSK100 and OHSK120. The HMSK100 is $385 plus $45 shipping the OHSK120 is $435 plus $45 shipping. I have really wanted to by one of the OHSK120's but its just to expensive, plus I really want the OHSK130, the 13hp model, it the largest one they made, so I'm waiting for one of those to come around.

Here's the link to that engine. 12 HP Tecumseh Snow King Snowthrower Engine OHSK120 | eBay 

The 10hp in perfect condition is currently out of stock but he has new 10hp ones that came with a small failure on the case from the factory, it involves the electric start mount but really wont stop anything from functioning.

But remember you can get a modern OHV predator for much cheaper and I can testify to their quality.


----------



## FearlessFront

nt40lanman said:


> There's plenty of 10hp Tecs on CL. Most seem to be 1" shaft, though. There's also plenty of guys selling parts on CL that may have a pulley.
> 
> I'd like to find a 12Hp to replace my 10. (Tim Taylor grunt)



12 HP Tecumseh Snow King Snowthrower Engine OHSK120 | eBay


----------



## FearlessFront

jtclays said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GustoGuy* View Post
> _Tecumseh engines are getting really hard to find since they stopped making them in 2009._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIASED??????? Check a mirror. You picked out a 4 year old post to bash on Gusto? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


He's been on his period the last few days, lol.:bump9:


----------



## sscotsman

4 years old! 'Doh! Totally didnt notice that! Oh well, my point still stands, even more-so actually, since he made that claim only 5 years after 2008..it's wrong now, and it was even more wrong then.

But yeah, I should have checked the dates!  I messed up there...actually, if I had noticed, I would have just deleted the new posts all together and had Boston start a new thread, becuase normally im against reviving old threads...but now I have contributed to it!  heh..need to pay better attention to that detail.

The point about Tecumseh availiability still stands though, and is still totally valid, both in 2013 and in 2017.

Sorry about the screw-up on the dates though.. I own that mistake.

Scot


----------



## FearlessFront

ghasselberg said:


> The 11hp Tecumseh is now a "runner". Weld of the block seems to be holding, crankshaft clean-up and new connecting rod all seem good to go. Cleaned the carb up and fired right up upon second assembly. Had the valve lifters (2) reversed in the first reassembly and engine would not start. Disassembled, reversed valve springs, reassembled and fired right up and seems to running smoothly. Thanks again for your input and advice.


I'm glad you were able to save it. When the connecting rod snaps and only cracks the block and doesn't blow a hole in it, the engine can be saved. Many Tecumseh's have been saved that way. You got lucky. Glad to hear your Tecumseh is back in action, excellent engines.
I honestly have to say, the 

HMSK80 on my snapper is still my favorite engine out of all my snowblowers and the hardest worker. I'm still glad I got that snapper 11 years ago. Best machine I ever owned. The 71 A riens 32 wide with the 212cc predator is a very close second. The width makes a big difference, but shear brunt working force and distance, the snapper and Tecumseh cannot be beat outleast not with a 212cc Predator, I don't know what the 8hp 301cc Predator would do, havent tried one yet, but the L head Tecumseh winter engines are still my favorite overall.
As far as finding Tecumseh engine's. So far it has been impossible for me to find a N.O.S. 13hp Tecumseh snowking engine, the largest one they ever built, so yes, some of Tecumseh's lines are getting hard to find.......:sad:


----------



## Sid

Just to get back off the original question. As I remember from boiler, and refrigeration school, One Horse Power is the power to lift 33,000 lbs one foot in one minuet.
Sid


----------



## GustoGuy

FearlessFront said:


> I'm glad you were able to save it. When the connecting rod snaps and only cracks the block and doesn't blow a hole in it, the engine can be saved. Many Tecumseh's have been saved that way. You got lucky. Glad to hear your Tecumseh is back in action, excellent engines.
> I honestly have to say, the
> 
> HMSK80 on my snapper is still my favorite engine out of all my snowblowers and the hardest worker. I'm still glad I got that snapper 11 years ago. Best machine I ever owned. The 71 A riens 32 wide with the 212cc predator is a very close second. The width makes a big difference, but shear brunt working force and distance, the snapper and Tecumseh cannot be beat outleast not with a 212cc Predator, I don't know what the 8hp 301cc Predator would do, havent tried one yet, but the L head Tecumseh winter engines are still my favorite overall.
> As far as finding Tecumseh engine's. So far it has been impossible for me to find a N.O.S. 13hp Tecumseh snowking engine, the largest one they ever built, so yes, some of Tecumseh's lines are getting hard to find.......:sad:


 

Most people will not attempt to repair an engine with a blown connecting rod so I give you credit for that one. I used to do small engine maintenance and I have fixed many a lawnmower that had a broken flywheel key due to hitting an immovable object in the grass. Back in 2007 I bought a Baja Doodle Bug for my son who was 11 years old at the time to ride at our Lake cabin. It was powered by a relatively gutless 2.8 HP Lifan engine . Well come 2012 the engine was flooding and I needed to replace the Carburetor due to stripped out float bowel bolt hole and the carburetor was 35 dollars so I went online and seen that People were using these Predator 212cc engines and Greyhound engines to re-powertheir children’s old Baja Doodle bugs. Well lets just say that I was so impressed with how well that Predator 212cc engine swap worked out on the old Doodle Bug and how well that engine ran that is when I decided to replace the 5hp Tecumseh on the MTD 5/22 . The Predator 212cc starts super easy with 1 pull of the recoil while the Tecumseh was a bit more of an upper bodyworkout to get running. Had the Tecumseh been a great running engine I would have left it on the old snow blower.* I don’t hate Tecumseh’s I just hate wasting my time messing around with equipment that doesn’t run well *and those OHV 212cc Predator (Honda clones) with the Honda like multi-baffle muffler design really do run well and are so much quieter when compared to an obsolete old L head (flathead) engine. It seems like the people who hate the Predator 212cc engines the most are ones who have never used or owned one.


----------



## Boston87

FearlessFront said:


> GustoGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would put a $299.99 Predator 346cc 11hp engine on it instead. You would find that engine to be a better runner than an old flat head engine and it will use less gasoline too
> 
> 
> 
> I second that, although the 346cc is harder to find now, as they only stock the 301 and 420cc in my store but the 346cc is probably still available on ebay. Also they sell even cheaper on ebay than harbor freight. You will have to get a pulley for a one inch shaft though as the larger predators use 1 inch shafts. That would be the only other thing you would have to change. Everything else should switch over and match like a glove. You will also save money and these engines are somewhat quiter, more fuel effiecent and have a higher power ratio. They come out of the store/online running lower but you can adjust the throttle screw which is below the fuel tank on the front of the motor and increase the rpm's to your liking. I run my 212cc predator at 4500 rpm at full throttle and can bring it down to 3300 rpm ad idle. Its loud when its running at 4500 rpm but it turned my 32 wide 1971 Ariens sno-Tho into an absolute beast. It chops newspaper straight in half and throws them 20 feet. I have already had to replace two axle roll pins that hold the differntial lock in place and those are not supposed to break.
> If you really want a Tecumseh, their is a guy on ebay who has been selling the Tecumseh N.O.S. HMSK100 and OHSK120. The HMSK100 is $385 plus $45 shipping the OHSK120 is $435 plus $45 shipping. I have really wanted to by one of the OHSK120's but its just to expensive, plus I really want the OHSK130, the 13hp model, it the largest one they made, so I'm waiting for one of those to come around.
> 
> Here's the link to that engine. 12 HP Tecumseh Snow King Snowthrower Engine OHSK120 | eBay
> 
> The 10hp in perfect condition is currently out of stock but he has new 10hp ones that came with a small failure on the case from the factory, it involves the electric start mount but really wont stop anything from functioning.
> 
> But remember you can get a modern OHV predator for much cheaper and I can testify to their quality.
Click to expand...

Fearless are you talking to me. If so where do I find a pulley. For me again i want there must modern engine W/ electric starter. We have a big driveway and I don't want my father yanking on a cord to start a snow blower. Especially a 11hp (or more I hope) engjne. He's too old for that


----------



## jtclays

Boston, Just keep in mind the Predators are not shrouded for winter use. They do work fine and I've done several swaps with the 212cc. Some folks who did have longer driveways and more open land had some linkage freezing problems. IMO,try finding a dedicated winter engine to start with for similar money. I get pulleys from here.
Electric Motor Warehouse - Search Results for ""1" I.D. fixed bore pulley""


----------



## Boston87

What about a LTC or a Kohler engine?


----------



## jtclays

That one I linked you earlier is an LCT. Same brand Ariens calls AX and Husqvarna uses. Kohler had a neat little 7ish hp snow package a while back, but I have not seen it advertised much anymore. Northern tool used to have on their site. It looked like this


----------



## GustoGuy

jtclays said:


> Boston, Just keep in mind the Predators are not shrouded for winter use. They do work fine and I've done several swaps with the 212cc. Some folks who did have longer driveways and more open land had some linkage freezing problems. IMO,try finding a dedicated winter engine to start with for similar money. I get pulleys from here.
> Electric Motor Warehouse - Search Results for ""1" I.D. fixed bore pulley""


It is pretty reasonable to convert a Predator 212cc into a winter engine. First thing I did was place a sheet metal shroud between the gas tank and engine which wraps around the side to the front of the engine. I found this to work really well at preventing icing of the governor linkage which is under the gasoline tank because it keeps the snow and water and cold air out of that area. Some people also remove the air cleaner to prevent it from freezing up with ice. I also increased the size of the main jet so the engine runs smoothly in colder temperature. I did not do this mod to my Predator 212cc however but I have seen some forum members who have made a heater box to transfer some of the mufflers heat to warm the incoming air to prevent carburetor icing.


----------



## Sblg43

You could do what I did with my Bolens. 

I bought a Briggs and Stratton 14.5 Gross Torque (approx 10 HP) snow engine from Kohler Engines and Kohler Engine Parts Store, Genuine Kohler Engine Parts for $220 no tax or shipping. That engine has a 3/4" shaft so you would have to use an adapter ($10 ebay). It has electric start and an alternator for a light or heated hand grips.

You will also have to re-locate the mounting holes.

I like it so much, I bought 3 of those engines for future projects - (Ariens machines that have blown Tecumseh engines).


----------



## jtclays

Sblg43, I did the same thing when I caught a sale on LCT 291cc, 14.5GT, Storm Force a while back.
Seems like when you have the extra engine ready to go, project blowers never show up locally When you're out of engines, every neighbor is calling to see if you swap one to theirs. Kinda like keeping extra belts or shear pins on hand. If you have 'em, nothing breaks. If you don't it's Sunday and the thing breaks the furthest distance from your garage.:smiley-shocked029:


----------



## Boston87

What specs do I need to know when searching for a engine?


----------



## jtclays

Basic things like HP. Basically the 206-212cc engines are all around 6hp. Power goes up accordingly as cc's go up. A new OHV 6hp engine today is much more like an old 7or 8hp flat head (when it was new). You want a similar crank PTO dimensions to reuse parts you have. There are sleeves available to make a 3/4" diameter crank bigger. If all of yours is 3/4" to start with, you'd have to get new sheaves if you went to 1" crank output. When looking at engines stay away from anything that says stepped or tapered crank. Unfortunately they are usually the cheapest:[email protected]:. Tapered ones frequently have generator somewhere in the description. If looking at new a lot of online descriptions will include a manual link, or a footprint/engine drawings schematic to give you actual base to center line crank dimensions and mounting hole on center dimensions. They are frequently in mm's so convert them to inches if you need to. All snowblower type engines run basically at 3600rpm so speed is not going to be any different. As HP and torque values rise, you are putting more power to the down line components. Other thing to watch for is in the description it notes pics are different than actual engine (like it doesn't come with a gas tank). Most of the regular type engine replacement sites have a choice to select snow use. However, like Gusto advises, you don't "need" a snow engine to make it work.
https://engine4less.com/All-Tecumseh-Snow-Engines/
Small Engine Surplus.com
Engines


----------



## Boston87

SO in your best opinion would a Briggs&Stratton 1450 be too much for this application


----------



## jtclays

Personally, I think most new OHV engines in the 14.5 gt range are much better than the older L-head 11-13 hp engines. If you want to stay current and have resale value, a 414-420cc is consistent with a 30" blower in today's market. I don't think anybody that plays around with these machines would suggest a 14.5 gross torque engine is "too much" for the machine you have. The 1450 Briggs is a very good middle of the line engine.


----------



## Boston87

ok but the 14.50 is about 400cc. i dont wanna sound like a ass just learning. Would you happen to know the difference between the Pro series and non-pro?


----------



## RedOctobyr

Boston87 said:


> ok but the 14.50 is about 400cc. i dont wanna sound like a ass just learning. Would you happen to know the difference between the Pro series and non-pro?


Not sure where you're getting 400cc? From here, 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/111186-briggs-stratton-305cc-%24220.html
and here, 
Briggs & Stratton 1450 Series Horizontal OHV Engine — 306cc, 3/4in. x 2.51in. Shaft, Model# 19N132-0051-F1 | 241cc - 390cc Briggs & Stratton Horizontal Engines| Northern Tool + Equipment 

the Briggs 14.5GT engine is about 305cc. 

FWIW, my Ariens 1024 came with a 10hp, 318cc Tecumseh OHV engine, for a 24" bucket. Granted, it's going for a high-power-to-bucket-width ratio. But the discussion here is about a slightly-smaller OHV engine, for a 6"-wider bucket than mine. As jtclays said, you may want to go with a bigger engine. 

But it's at least in part a question of what kind of snowfall you get. If you get 3" of light fluffy snow, and the 30" is just to help speed up the process, then you don't need a massive engine. But if you're getting 12" of heavy stuff, and have a big driveway, then the extra power of 400-420cc might be useful.


----------

